# I'm applying for MFA Film at NYU, AFI (directing) and Columbia. I have a few questions about the personal statement and the general portfolio :))



## VBM (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm an applicant from London and have very little guidance about the process in general. I have been seen differing advice online about the personal statement - one side of the spectrum is that it should be heavy on academic intent (the kind of work I want to do later in life as well as at the institution) then the other side is a story about you, your background and why film, why the institution. Currently mine lies right in the centre of those extremes. I haven't included too much about my own background, but there is a lot about what topics interest me and why. I have also spoken about what films I would maybe like to make but I read advice that said don't talk about what films you like so I haven't done that. Is all this sounding ok to you? 

Second question: does my portfolio need to show a breadth of genre/type of story? I am trying to do this but have had a rough couple of months and the only things I'm able to write are very personal/ about my experiences in dramatic form. Also, is it a problem to make some political statements in a piece?

Last question: how detailed does the film treatment need to be? I have a rough synopsis told in acts then themes and inspiration at the end. It's love story so there isn't much I can explain in the synopsis apart from character descriptions and basic plot points. 

Sorry for my incoherent questioning but hope somebody can answer at least some of it 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## nycactor7467 (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm also very interested into any insight people have about this! I've read a lot of useful information about what makes a successful personal statement to get into USC, but I'm curious if those tips apply to AFI, NYU, Columbia, etc? Are there things those other schools prioritize in a personal statement?


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi! I was recently waitlisted at USC for Spring 2021 and just reapplied for Fall 2021, just in case. I got an interview for Spring 2021. For my personal statement, I weaved my personal story (growing up  experiences that made me who I am) to a filmmaking cause that means a lot to me (for me, diversity and inclusion, especially of people/stories that are often neglected), which led to the kind of stories I want to tell and my goals as a filmmaker, and my background in film. 

Hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------

